# correct leaf springs for short bed, single cab



## tinworm (Aug 20, 2009)

1993 HB, standard everything, short bed, single cab. 

Truck was originally semi modified into a crappy low rider. I readjusted the front end and aligned it, but I am now feeling like something is missing from the rear end. the leaf springs are flat, and only two leaves a side, and are almost completely useless as a spring. The truck is also somewhat lower in the rear now as well with the front at the right height. 

What came standard? was it a three leaf setup? Are the leaf springs the same for the short and long bed 2WD models? Im thinking of grabbing a set out of a yard.


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is my leaf's, I think they are sagging, the angle doesn't due them justice. Head on they seem almost flat. The front suspension is unloaded right now, not sure if that is effecting shot. I have a camper shell on mine.


----------



## tinworm (Aug 20, 2009)

wow, mine are definitely and horribly wrong! I only have about 4 inches clearance, the springs are thinner looking and completely flat unloaded. I dont even have the thick lower short spring! 

Im wondering if the ones on mine are from some obscure nissan sedan or something.


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

I need some helper springs or something for mine. My hitch scrapes leaving and pulling into my driveway, which is not steep.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you are missing the bottom leaf spring...


----------



## tinworm (Aug 20, 2009)

So ive got a couple of options with mine. Called around, looks like 200 bucks plus for a SINGLE side leaf for my truck, not counting shackles, hardware, and U bolts which I would also replace. 400-500 bucks is not worth it on a 500 dollar truck.

I can go into a yard and rip rear springs out of apparently any HB 2wd truck, including long bed. Id like to see if I can get some out of an old pathfinder if possible, much less likely to have been overloaded if they are the same size. Unfortunately, it will be extremely unlikely that I will be able to knock connecting bolts out of the rubber/plastic ends on a leaf because of corrosion. Unfortunately, yards don't allow torches or grinders, and thats not something I can easily fit under my jacket.

One option would if I were lucky enough to get a set out without destroying the grommet, I have a 1 in 5 track record on heavy trucks. I could just replace the whole set with new hardware as the only real expense. 

The other option would be to rebuild the spring ON the vehicle, which I have done on 10 or 20 leaf cube trucks, but never on anything this small. Principle should be the same I think. 

If I can do that, I just have to replace the U bolts and some spring hardware, leave the long spring, and add additional springs to it. It will also be easier to get the parts, id just be breaking down the existing springs in the same way on a parts truck. 

I measured my truck, I have 2.75 inches clearance between rear tires and fender.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have a set already removed from a 95 kc..in very good condition.. and a complete set of bushings(new)

but i think shipping might make them cost prohibitive..


----------



## tinworm (Aug 20, 2009)

What would you want for them? and whats you zip code? I can take a look and see if shipping knocks me out.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

35 each for the leafs the bushings that are in them are serviceable .. the new ones are extra..45214..


----------



## tinworm (Aug 20, 2009)

sending you a PM


----------



## tinworm (Aug 20, 2009)

Just spent an hour or so in a yard looking over springs, It looks like I could use springs from trucks all the way up to the later frontier models, but every single one is heavily rusted and would require a torch to remove. No go. 

Also, they all have a three leaf setup like pictured above, which seems a little soft, but even the 4x4s I could find had the same springs. 

The pathfinder idea will not work since they have a coil rear suspension.


----------



## tinworm (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks to Zanegrey's stockpile, my new/used leaf springs are in and its a thousand percent improvement! My originals were missing the center spring. Replacing them raised the rear end of the truck by a good 5 inches, and means I can actually use the bed for loads other than foam.

Ride quality is not really comparable, I would say its like going from a hard wooden seat to a plush leather couch. 

Some shocks and I will actually have a usable suspension on this baby.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

that is good news .. they just bolted right on .. you did not have to fight the bushings..

they can be a bitch..

glad to be of service...


----------



## tinworm (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, the old springs required some persuasion to leave. 24hrs of Kroil soaking followed by liberal torch use on the hardware. I didn't have to cut any U bolts or shackle bolts, which was unusual, so the job itself was decent and actually rather pleasant. 

Otherwise, new ones went in like a dream. Thanks


----------



## tinworm (Aug 20, 2009)

pictures of the springs compared-

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

hey tin,

if u have not already consider an alignment...


----------

